# Problem with Spot Removal Feathering shortcut



## Samoreen (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi,

There's something wrong with the new shortcuts (Shift [ and Shift ] ) now allowing to increase or decrease the feathering when using the Spot Removal tool. 

Let's assume that I'm using an english version of LR and an english keyboard layout. By default, these shortcuts work as advertised.

Now, let's assume that I want to add some shortcuts to the default shortcuts. This is normally done by adding a translatedstrings.txt file to C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.2\Resources\en\ , either directly or by using the Keyboard Tamer plugin. The file contains the translation of all menus and the description of all keyboard shortcuts. By default, it doesn't exist for the english language because in that case everything is hard-coded in the program itself  - no good programming practive by the way - (but nothing normally prevents you to modify shortcuts and menu labels even for the english language - you just have to add the relevant description to C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.2\Resources\en\TranslatedStrings.txt. For example 

"$$$/AgLibrary/Filter/Label/IncludeSubItems/Key=a"

adds a new shortcut allowing to quickly enable or disable the "Show Photos in subfolders" in the Library module. This is the only line that I have in C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.2\Resources\en\TranslatedStrings.txt .

As soon as this file is added and LR restarted, the Shift+[ and and Shift+] shortcuts no longer work while all others default keyboard shortcuts work as expected. If I rename or remove translatedstrings.txt, they are working again.

I'm wondering whether others are also experiencing the same problem. Anyway, it seems that these shortcuts are not handled the same way as the other shortcuts. Moreover, I have looked at all the foreign versions of translatedstrings.txt and I could not find any description for these shortcuts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 6, 2013)

My guess is that you are not using a US keyboard and this is some how contributing to the problem.  In particular the "]" and "[" keys are sending different key codes to the OS.  It may be a bug in your version not seen in the US English version of LR.


----------



## Samoreen (Dec 6, 2013)

clee01l said:


> My guess is that you are not using a US keyboard and this is some how contributing to the problem.  In particular the "]" and "[" keys are sending different key codes to the OS.  It may be a bug in your version not seen in the US English version of LR.



Hi,

There's only one version of LR. The language is set in the Preferences but the code doesn't change. I'm using LR with the language preference set to english and I'm running an english version of Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit. Also, I have made the test using the US keyboard layout, so the keycodes should be the correct ones.


----------



## Selwin (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi Patrick, all I can add is that this issue pops up from time to time and the general consensus is that the [ ] keys do work under OSX but not under Windows versions of Lightroom.

Have a look at this older topic here on Lightroomforums. Maybe it can be of help.


----------



## Samoreen (Dec 7, 2013)

Selwin said:


> Hi Patrick, all I can add is that this issue pops up from time to time and the general consensus is that the [ ] keys do work under OSX but not under Windows versions of Lightroom.



OK, thanks. I think I will not spend too much time on this issue.


----------

